# A Day At State Park



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chantel










Billy










Aristocratic Grace!










Ivy wants someone to play with her....


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Great photos!!! Looks like everyone had a good time getting out! Love Chantel.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_The lovely Chantel










Oh, Taffy...Opps!










Grace, you don't think he saw me did he?










Ha, ha, Ivy! You look so silly!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ivy, are you OK?










Billy wouldn't come out on the pond with us for the longest time. He finally figured out how to do it on his own. He picked his way from snow field to snow field. Smart boy!










Four of the five musketeers...










AAAAAAAhhhhhhh! LOL












_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Flying through










Meeting at the bend....










Learning to rock climb. Everyone took a turn learning this.










Taffy










_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You get the most incredible photos of your pack Spoospirit!! Man I love Chantel!! That little girl is going to have a really nice show career!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Grace climbs on her own










Pretty girl Grace.










Lovely Chantel










Chantel











_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I want to come hang with your crew!! They look like such a blast!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Sweet Taffy










Billy boy










My lovely boy










The gang.....sorry about the color...had the camera setting wrong...Dianne will have better ones of this...











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ivy flying high...










Class is in session










Now...this is what I want you to do!










Everyone stay!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_NOW....jump!! LOL This was their first attempt. Dianne will post some excellent pics of when some of them really got it and went over the high side._










_Dianne will be posting more fun pics from out outing later._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You get the most incredible photos of your pack Spoospirit!! Man I love Chantel!! That little girl is going to have a really nice show career!!



_We are very excited. She is going to show in conformation on Satureday, February 20th. Ivy is also entered and I will be showing her. There ended up not being enough puppies so they combined the two groups so that the six month to 12 month are all in the ring at the same time. We had thought that we would be in separate classes but now will be competing against each other! LOL_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Locket said:


> I want to come hang with your crew!! They look like such a blast!!


_Would love to have you!! We have lots of room for you and your spoos...._


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, I never tire of your photos.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

>


I love this photo - very frame-worthy!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhhh, gorgeous pics as always!!!! LOVE them


----------



## weaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Amazing photography! You have some gorgeous dogs.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Spoospirit. Simply love all of these pics, as I enjoy all of the ones that you post. I do believe that we just may have a lady Dog Whisperer here on this forum. You definately have a way with your fur babies, getting them all to do things all together at one time the way that you do, it is really refreshing to see. It is obvious that you love them and that they love you too.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Awwwww :smile::rose: thanks! Dianne and I work together to train our pack so there are two dog whisperers...LOL Sometimes Dianne has to train me on how to train the dogs. But, it all comes together eventually. I'm am really looking forward to getting their obedience down pat so they can do it at show. They do very well with it at home but it is more of a challenge when they are all together. 
_


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures, thanks for sharing! I can't wait to take Frodo out on the ice next winter, they never froze over enough in PA to take him out.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Spoospirit. Simply love all of these pics, as I enjoy all of the ones that you post. I do believe that we just may have a lady Dog Whisperer here on this forum. You definately have a way with your fur babies, getting them all to do things all together at one time the way that you do, it is really refreshing to see. It is obvious that you love them and that they love you too.


I agree with everything FUZBUTZ and the others have said. Always LOTS OF LOVE coming from your spoos. Says lots about you! And Dianne too!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

You and your sister are quite a team and I admire you both very much. Both for the way that you take care of and handle your fur babies, but also for what seems to be the fact that you have very close family ties. I am sure that your very beloved Mother is up in heaven looking down on her girls and giving herself a very well earned pat on the back.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love seeing your family out having fun! and the captions you provide really hit the mark! Enjoyed them immensely!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I had forgotten how wonderful your photo's were SS! You and your sister have really done a great job with those furbabies! They look GREAT! This was my first look at Taffy in a CC and I had never seen Ivy or Chantel before, beautiful just beautiful. And what a handsome guy your little man has grown to be! WOW!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh I LOVE these pictures! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taffy's color is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS in this picture! <3


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks all for you kind words about our lovely guys and about our mom!!! 

I have pics to share of this outing also but feel I had better start a thread #2 as this one is getting long. So will be posting more pics shortly.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

These photos are amazing!!
Your spoos are just too beautiful, and I love seeing a whole bunch of well-groomed spoos having fun, especially in the snow!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah what a great photo-session !!!! :elefant:

OH my - was that FUN watching  ?!!!!!!!!! Are you sure you do not have "Huskies gone Hippie " ???? LMAO 

AMAZING : )))) !!!!! I do not even know which one is my favorite - THEY ALL ARE !!!!! :beauty:

Thanks for sharing !!!!! : )))))


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

One word----WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

love the pictures! and they're all so well behaved! 
my little rugrat would be running along the edge checking everything out- not being such well behavied beautiful dogs like these:









oh and this picture is just beautiful! everyone looks like little rock stars with the snow in their hair


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you so much for all your kind words and we are soooo happy to bring joy to others with our special furbies. Yes, Chantel is amazing and we have high hopes for her in conformation despite her color. 

We do have to be honest here and say that they did run the shore line and in and out of the woods at first because they are dogs of course and needed to scent out their surroundings. After we let them do that for a bit, we walked out further onto the ice and called them to us so that we could get their attention easier. 

And the session with the log jumping took us some time. It was the first time we had asked any of them to do that and they were confused at first, of course. There was a lot of getting up and following instead of staying because they didn't know what we wanted. But after MUCH patience and a lot or re-sitting with a treat for staying, they finally got it. By the time we were done, most of them knew that the lesson was to sit until recalled to jump the log over the high side. It was a lot of work but we were proud to get as far as we did in one lesson using all five dogs at once!!! Whew! I only posted the pics of them doing what they were asked. I have pics of them where one or two got up and walked off with Dianne....LOL

They are amazing dogs and we are so very proud of them!
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Taffy's color is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS in this picture! <3


_
Thank you....We noticed early on that Taffy is, indeed, unusually colored to some degree. She is a very rich red and yellow mix apricot. It was the yellow that really threw us! We did not know that there could by YELLOW __like that in the hair.__

I did a web search for champion apricots and found a couple of them that were definitely yellow in color. I was surprised and relieved to know she wasn't some sort of freak!! LOL _


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Spoospirit, I so enjoy all of your pictures. You and Dianne have done an amazing thing with your dogs. I know others have said it, but Chantel is breathtaking! Please keep sharing your dogs with us through your gift of photography! What a blessing you ALL are to others!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_And here are the jumping pics...

Everyone watch while Taffy shows you how it's done



















And going back..





















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taffy jumping with style










And again...




















Billy gives it a try too....sort of! LOL











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_pfttttt....that's really poor Billy...LOL










Chantel and Grace are ready to give it a try










Beautiful, Chantel!!




















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_pfttt to you too Grace! LOL










Billy checking out the big rock










Taffy finally learns to navigate the ice










Trotting off for home....it was a great day for all!!











_


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

LOVE the pictures of Taffy jumping. Looks like she's on fire!!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

They are all so beautiful and look like such great dogs.

I love seeing pics of them


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Beautiful Poodles and pretty scenery  Your photo's are fantastic!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chantal is not just another pretty face, but has springs in her feet too. What a girl!! Thanks SS...fantastic pics again!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Gorgeous pups and great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

all the pics where fantastic..... love them all


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorgeous spoos! The photo with all of them on the rock is a great shot!


----------

